# Buying a timeshare



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

First of all I own 2 timeshares in Banff for New Years. I bought second hand after learning a lot about timesharing at a great forum Timeshare Users Group.(almost as good as this one) It works for our family. But it works better for me since it is so relaxing to get away to heaven in only 5 hours.
I have been reading though that many Canadian timeshares have gotten in trouble because it is basically a luxury buy in a downmarket. I am interested in buying a summer week timeshare through Aviawest in Vancouver. Does anyone have any info about them. I know they have filed for creditor protection but I have spoken to present day owners who say they have no worries. My opinion is that if you see one cockroach there are probably many more hidden away somewhere. My timeshare forum has no information on Aviawest and their financial difficulties and so I wondered if anyone here does. Thanks in advance


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

The location of the Aviawest in Vancouver is outstanding. Don't know much about the TS itself. But if Vancouver/Banff(Canmore)/Whistler/Victoria/PNW are your thing, you may want to check out Worldmark. Resale, ofcourse ($0.35 per credit vs $2); amazing flexibility, no exchange fees within their 60 resort network, and many ways to use outside of your designated time. We just spent 4 nights at Whistler at $30/nite -- full 1 bed condo! 

Lots of info on TUG, and on wmowners.com.

To all others....make sure you understand ALL the fees related to timeshares before you buy. And buy resale. They can be an amazing value if used right. (or a huge rip off if not!).


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

If you buy , do it on ebay or a forum ,I seen a $110,000 Las Vegas timeshare for $5700 on Ebay.Reason for selling was the maintenance fees went up more than double since seller bought it in 2008.


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

*Some more news*

On the timeshare forum I wrote about in my first post an owner just stated that they let the resort rent out their unit for a percentage of their maintenence fee, They were just notified that they will not be getting their money because of the creditor protection filing. This is the owners money they paid the resort and they were supposed to get some of it back. The week was rented, the money went to the resort but now the resort is not paying off its obligation. Bad news and I think it signifies that Aviawest is in more trouble then they let on.
They have some outstanding property they have owned for 20 years and those should be paid off but their latest venture in Victoria was built at the height of the market and remains mostly unsold. Is it enough to drag down the whole family empireis the question.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Also check to make sure the TS operator cannot sell some units to meet their financial obligations. In PV, Playa del Sol had 3 excellent properties and many TS were sold for their old town location. Now the old town and Nuevo locations are sold and the TS weeks are only honoured in the oldest building south of town.


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

*Rules change without notice*

One of the problems with timeshares is there are reputable companies and others that are a little shady. Until you buy you do not really know. I have been a timeshare owner for 6 years and I love our timeshares in Banff. But last year they were sold to another company and we lost a few perks. It seems developers can change the rules whenever it suits their purposes but you have little say in the decisions. Some timeshares have an owners regulatory body which looks after the interests of owners. Those are the ones to buy apparently.
Like in most things do your own due diligence.


----------

